# Does anyone else send their neighbors mean letters?



## kcrojas777 (Jun 21, 2013)

*I am completely aware that sending them ANY kind of letter is only a positive thing for them, but does anyone do it just because it's cathartic? Haha. Usually to members I don't like. Although, I sent Peanut a letter that said something like, "You are so cute! You're definitely a keeper." She responded that she loves fan mail and a couple of days later she showed me the letter and she got so happy about it again she started singing. Its like....she knew what I wrote.....*


----------



## chriss (Jun 21, 2013)

I sent a rude letter to one of my villagers about their ugly shirt and attached a better shirt as a present on the letter.
The next day they were wearing it hah


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 21, 2013)

chriss said:


> I sent a rude letter to one of my villagers about their ugly shirt and attached a better shirt as a present on the letter.
> The next day they were wearing it hah



*HAHA! Maybe there are certain word cues that the animals pick up on if the letter is brief? I remember with WW if your letter was too long they replied that You went on and on. If you used words they didn't understand they would say it was gibberish. If your letter was like 2 sentences long and used easy words they would reply happy.*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 21, 2013)

"I hate you so much leave my town"

Thanks for the letter!


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 21, 2013)

Haha yes! I almost always mock them mercilessly in letters, then they thank me. Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## Odette (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah, I've been sending Tabby hate mail. I also attach junk to the letter. xDD

I hope she gets the hint soon...


----------



## one_eye (Jun 21, 2013)

I mail out tires, cans and boots to people I don't like.

Agnes still hasn't left.... ;-;


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 21, 2013)

I've sent letters to my favorite villagers saying they are, under no circumstance, allowed to leave my town. LOL. So it was a creepy letter. I have, however, posted up mean notes on the bulletin board about one of my villagers. Things like "You suggest ugly things, get out of my town." ^_^; Then I go and hit her with a net a few times.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 21, 2013)

I sent wart jr letters telling him to leave. He moved 4 days later xD


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 21, 2013)

When my villagers make me mad, I definitely send them mean letters. My entire first batch of letters were seriously cruel. LOL.


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2013)

Only one. I threatened to beat Keaton senseless with my shovel if he sold me another fake painting.


----------



## FreyaShawk (Jun 21, 2013)

when i want a villager to leave I just dont talk to them for a couple of days usually after 4 or 5 days I'll talk to them again and they say their moving out


----------



## Niya (Jun 21, 2013)

In WW I sent a bunch of awful letters to villagers I didn't like that said "ihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouleavenow".

...

It didnt work ;-;


----------



## Mirror (Jun 21, 2013)

I have once, on this game. It wasn't all THAT cruel though, because I don't actually hate any of the villagers in my town this time. It was just a little rude I think. Sometimes, if I hate them enough though, I will send them a mean message. In Wild World, I sent a duck villager one that goes something like "I heard Duck season just started... Why don't you come meet me behind me house at 12:00 P.M. tonight? I'm going to cook a very special meal. Bring stuffing!"


----------



## Jellymae (Jun 21, 2013)

When Katt moved in I searched all over town for her since she was out of the house, I think I ended up sending her 5 mails complaning that she was missing and demanding to know where she was. I also tell gladys that her eyes scare me and can she please stay away. 

I want Gladys gone, but now I've met Katt she can totally stay.


----------



## Winona (Jun 21, 2013)

No, I'm doing this as well, always insulting Ricky in order to get him out of my town. :/


----------



## Janna (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a lot of clothes sitting around that I'm never going to wear so I'll probably start sending out funny letters to the villagers and attaching things to them. Sounds like it's going to be fun and I'm anticipating their reactions~


----------



## Corduroy (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't send letters, period. I always forget to write letters and when I do, I always forget to take them to the post office so there is no point in writing them XD

But if I DID write letters, I probably would.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jun 21, 2013)

No.

I might not like some of my neighbors but I never send mean mail.
I just ignore them, But I love every AC villiger so no worries for me.


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 21, 2013)

I sort of enjoy writing letters and checking out the stationery. I really want to write a mean letter to Samson today, though. I guess when a villager tells you they are moving, you *must not* talk to them ever until they move. He was going to be gone by Sunday, and now he's staying because I'm nice and he wants to "improve our friendship." I seriously thought about resetting. I would have lost over an hour of play time, though, including catching a couple of new bugs.


----------



## Red Ribbon (Jun 21, 2013)

I do sometimes. "Get out of my town! You're preventing a town project!!"

Yeah...


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes I do. Ugly villagers deserve mean letters.

I also sent Tangy a welcome letter and she responded something like "Thanks for you letter. It made me feel welcome to the town.''

I was like 
You understand what I say?


----------



## PurpleGemini (Jun 22, 2013)

All the time. It's kind of sad how much more relieved I feel after... ._.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 22, 2013)

chriss said:


> I sent a rude letter to one of my villagers about their ugly shirt and attached a better shirt as a present on the letter.
> The next day they were wearing it hah



I tried that one day. It didn't work. 

I also have told a villager to change their stupid catchphrase. That didn't work either.

I did ask one villager to suggest a new public works project. And the next day she did! Probably coincidence, but still!


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 22, 2013)

I've never sent a mean letter! I'm already so attached to all of my villagers... T-T Biff and Phoebe are the only ones that I'm sort of meh toward, but every town needs to have the unpopular crowd, right? Haha!


----------



## Vegis (Dec 28, 2022)

I got Mira as one of my starting villagers for my island reset and I send her dirty cans and ugly shirts in the mail with “You’re ugly. Leave.” On the letter and she still won’t leave


----------



## xara (Dec 28, 2022)

i mostly sent kind and/or random letters to my villagers since i didn’t like being mean to them (still don’t, even the ‘ugly’ ones lol), but i _did_ on occasion send a mean one. i remember i sent a strongly-worded letter or 2 to al when he moved in, crushed a patch of hybrids with his house, and refused to move out for several months.  i still hate him LOL.

man, this thread is old...


----------



## Rosiria (Dec 28, 2022)

Lol this reminds me of something I used to do on Wild World when I was younger.

I made a second character besides my main one, and I had a “headcanon” personality for her. Basically, she was supposed to be a troublemaker, and I would use her to be mean to the other villagers. 

One of the things I did was have her send letters that were complete gibberish and she would either get a sad or sarcastic response from the villagers. 

I remember Rasher sending her something like “you’re better off hiring a starving poet to write”. I feel a bit bad, because some of the villagers were actually good. But she had to be “in character”. 

I even sent letters to my main character and pretended they had a “rivalry”.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 30, 2022)

I don’t. It’s rude and there’s really no point. Even if the villagers could understand, I couldn’t imagine them doing anything so bad to justify a nasty letter. Although, more power to the people who like sending mean letters to villagers they dislike.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Dec 30, 2022)

It’s been a loooong time, but I’m pretty sure in NL there were key words you could use in letters that would cause villagers to reply as if they understood you.
Welcome, thank you, (town name), birthday, friend …are a couple off the top of my head.

I think NH reeled that in pretty big though. They only seem to understand ‘welcome’ this time around…and if you send them anything a day or two before their birthday, they reply as if you’ve sent them a birthday greeting/gift.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 31, 2022)

I wasn't above such action when I was younger and there was a villager who I wanted to move out of town to make room for someone I wanted as a permanent resident. It's probably not something I would do nowadays though.


----------

